# THE APPLICATION FAILED TO INITIALIZE PROPERLY (Oxc0000005)



## scottfoobeats (May 12, 2009)

I recently got a whole bunch of VSt's from my producer friend and all of a sudden Pro Tools won't start. I click on the Pro Tools LE icon and I get the windows prompt of:



Pro Tools Application has Stopped Working

If I click view problem details I get this...


Problem Details


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	ProToolsLE.exe
Application Version:	7.4.0.309
Application Timestamp:	472841cc
Fault Module Name:	ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6001.18000
Fault Module Timestamp:	4791a7a6
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00043387
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	e51a
Additional Information 2:	4c0d4d78887f76d971d5d00f1f20a433
Additional Information 3:	e51a
Additional Information 4:	4c0d4d78887f76d971d5d00f1f20a433

Then I chose the option to:

CHECK ONLINE FOR A SOLUTION AND CLOSE THE PROGRAM


Then I get a error message saying
THE APPLICATION FAILED TO INITIALIZE PROPERLY (Oxc0000005). CLICK OK TO TERMINATE THE APPLICATION.


My first reaction was to erase all the VST's and reinstall Pro Tools so that exactly what I did. Still didn't work. I then thought maybe I had a virus so I ran a full scan of Mcafee, Spybot, Adaware, regcure... and Malware remover. Nothing.

I then tried to run pro tools in safe mode and it fires up fine! all the way up to where it needs the M-Box 2. (in safe mode driver doesnt load, obviously) I recently installed Microsoft 2007, could that be it??? Any help in any direction will be great. Thanks !


I'm running

Windows Vista Ultimate 32-Bit 
Pro Tools Le 7.4
M-Box 2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

scottfoobeats said:


> Pro Tools Application has Stopped Working
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
> ...


Hi - 

Th appcrash names the faulting module as the Microsoft Network driver *ntdll.dll*, timestamp = _4791a7a6_ = _Fri Jan 18 23:32:54 2008_. This is a healthy Vista SP1 driver and not the cause of the crash. The app that crashed is *ProToolsLE.exe*, time stamp = _472841cc_ = _Wed Oct 31 01:50:20 2007_. 

The exception code mentioned is important - *0xc0000005* = memory access violation. Whenever I see ntdll.dll & 0xc...5 exception together, I look for a 3rd party firewall as it is usually the #1 cause and is most times able to get away from the scene and allows others to take the recorded blame. I believe your two biggest problems here are McAfee and Ad-Aware. I suggest you remove them both. When both are gone try your app again. I would check for updates as it is aging. Regcure is not only NOT helping you, it may very well someday soon cause problems for you. I would get rid of it too.

For McAfee, use the McAfee Removal Tool (MRT) - http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe

Download the McAfee Removal Tool (MRT); save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the MRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot. 

Un-install Ad-Aware via Control Panel. Re-boot when complete.

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Regards. . .

jcgriff2
.


----------



## scottfoobeats (May 12, 2009)

I did all the things that you said but it still won't work. What else can I do other than a fresh restore? Thanks so much for helping me out.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd search your hard drive looking for files ending in .mdmp. If you find any, zip them up and upload them here. They can be analyzed with the same debugger that we use for kernel dumps - they just print out a bit differently, but the info should still be there.


----------



## scottfoobeats (May 12, 2009)

I just found out it was IE 8 !!! That and silverlight is what did it. Thanks a bunch guys I really appreciate the help. I'll always come here for questions.


----------

